# New way to direct the airflow



## 3V Pilot (Sep 15, 2017)

You may want to file this under minutia but I stumbled across a new way to direct the airflow. You no longer have to touch the hockey puck (or whatever it's called) and drag it. Just touch the screen where you want it to be and it jumps there. Below is a short video, because it's easier seen than described but I'm curious, anyone on software before 2018.24.1 please try this and see if it works. I don't think it did before and I haven't seen anyone talk about it changing. Or....am I just crazy and it was always this way???


----------

